# Non-pregnant dwarf goat with vaginal bleeding



## Moorend23 (Today at 12:42 PM)

Hey everyone, first time poster but have followed the threads for ages.  Sorry couldnt find an exact match to my issue but we aren't new to goats but not experts.  We have three adult myotonic goats (1 female and two wethers), 2 dwarf goats (1 wether, and 1 female), 1 intact male sheep, and 22 chickens (in separate area from goats.  Yesterday we noticed that our female dwarf goat Sophie is having some vaginal bleeding (pic attached).  She otherwise appears well, eating and drinking and good attitude.  Temperature 102.8.  Gums appears reasonably pink and moist.  The lamb has only attempted mounting her once (that we have seen), and is very mellow and non-aggressive.  the two area in the same area and it has never caused a problem.  Thoughts? Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Mini Horses (Today at 1:01 PM)

Call a vet.  Sheep could be causing issues but, she's got a problem.  That's a good amount of bleeding.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Today at 1:47 PM)

Looks like she's got swelling along with the blood.  I'm going to blame it on the sheep.  I'd separate them.  I also think a vet would be a good idea in case she has some internal damage and a possible infection building.

Good luck with her and we'd love to know how she gets along in the future.


----------

